# Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen



## LoElle (9. Dezember 2008)

*Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Hallo,

mein erster Beitrag hier im Forum. Ich hoffe, das hier versammelte geballte Fachwissen (ernst gemeint!), kann mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe vor ca. einer Woche meinen Rechner aufgerüstet. Lediglich Gehäuse (Chieftec, schallgedämmt) nebst (vier) Lüftern, Netzteil (be quiet! Dark Power Pro 650 W) und die beiden DVD/CD-ROM-Laufwerke sowie das Disketten-Laufwerk blieben drin.

Eingezogen sind (alles von alternate):

Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
CPU: Intel Q9550
CPU-Lüfter: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
RAM: Corsair 2 x 2 GB DDR 2 - 800 XMS2
HDD: Western Digital 1001 FALS (1 TB)
GraKa: XFX GTX 260 Black Edition (896 MB) (ab Werk übertaktet auf 666 MHz, glaub ich)

Insgesamt bin ich mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden, was angesichts der Tatsache, dass meine alten Komponenten alle ca. vier Jahre alten waren, auch nicht wirklich verwundern kann.

Ein Problem aber jibbet doch: Bei einigen Spielen ist ein relativ hohes Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen zu hören, das in der Lautstärke jeweils ungefähr gleich bleibt, aber wechselnde Tonhöhen (insgesamt eher hohe Frequenzen) hat. - Hier mal gleich der Hinweis: Den Thread "Hochfrequentes Pfeifen der Grafikkarte!" habe ich mir bereits angesehen, ich bin aber sehr sicher, dass es bei mir nicht die Grafikkarte ist (s. u.).

Das besondere ist, dass dieses Pfeifen keineswegs bei allen Spielen auftritt und auch nicht bei allen betroffenen Spielen gleich ist oder dauernd zu hören ist.
Bei Rainbow Six Vegas und Assassins Creed z. B. ist überhaupt nix zu hören.
Bei Stalker (Shadow of Chernobyl) ist es am deutlichesten und nervigsten. Bereits beim Ablaufen der ganzen Logos (THQ usw.) tritt es auf, bleibt bis zum Hauptmenü, verschwindet wären des Ladens und ist dann im Spiel wieder konstant da.
Bei GRAW 2 ist es nur im Hauptmenü zu hören; bereits beim Intro der einzelnen Missionen ist es weg und bleibt auch beim Spielen weg.
Bei FarCry (dem ersten Teil) ist es ähnlich konstant wie bei Stalker, aber insgesamt etwas leiser und auch die Frequenz ist anders; auch hier ist während des Ladens eines Spielstandes nichts zu hören.

Bei Stalker ist sehr deutlich zu merken, dass man durch Umsehen (z. B. in den Himmel oder auf ein Gebäude usw.) die Frequenz ändern kann.

Mit FurMark (v1.5.0) ist bei einem 60 Sekunden Benchmark (1280 x 1024) lediglich bei der Einstellung 2 x MSAA was zu hören - bei allen anderen MSAA-Einstellungen nicht! Bei 2 x MSAA ändert sich die Frequenz und ich glaube etwas auch die Lautstärke je nachdem wie sich der "Donut" gerade dreht.
Beim 3DMark Vantage ist es nur während einiger Ladebildschirme, nicht aber während der eigentlichen Tests zu hören.

Ich habe mir das Ganze mal bei geöffnetem Gehäuse angehört und bin mir sehr sicher, dass das Geräusch nicht von der Grafikkarte kommt. Auch Festplatte, optische Laufwerke und CPU-Lüfter kann ich ausschließen.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass es vom Mainboard (oder ev. direkt von der CPU?) kommt. Ist leider schwer zu hören, obwohl meine Lüfter wirklich sehr leise sind.

Hat jemand 'ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte? Ich möchte eigentlich nicht das Mainboard ausbauen müssen!

Ach so: Alle Spiele sind auf die aktuellsten Versionen gepatcht. Für die GTX 260 ist der neueste Treiber von nVidia drauf; das Bios ist auch das neueste wo jibt.


----------



## Geroc (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

das problem hatte ich auch mal ich habte mir eine neue grafikkarte gekauft und als die loslegen wollte fingen immer an zu fiepen und so.

Bei mir war es das netzteil. Ein neues aht geholfen. höhr doch mal wo das fiepen herkommt vielleicht hast du irgentwo ein defekt bei dir im netzteil.

Ich hatte ien noname und das war einfach zu schlecht verarbeitet und je mehr das leisten musst um so lauter wurde das piepen


----------



## Steampunk (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Wenn Du die Grafikkarte ausschliessen kannst ist es entweder das Netzteil oder das Mainboard. Häng evtl. zum Test mal ein anderes Netzteil dran. Das Fiepen ist ein physikalisches Geräusch und kann von den Spulen/Spannungswandlern kommen.

Bei mir fiept es übrigens auch, aber nur wenn die Spiele laden, während des Spielens ist es nicht mehr zu hören. Oder wenn ich den 3D-View im ATI-Tool laufen lass, dann fiepts am extremsten...aber ich weiß daß es von der Grafikkarte kommt.


----------



## LoElle (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Also zunächst mal vielen Dank für die extrem schnellen Antworten.

Tja, komisch, dass Ihr das Netzteil erwähnt, denn da war ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob es von da kommen könnte. Ich habe zwar bisher mit be quiet! nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und denke auch, dass es von der Leistung her ja wohl ausreichend sein müsste. Andererseits kommt das Geräusch schon so etwa "aus dieser Ecke" (also hinten oben im Gehäuse). Und die Anschlüsse für die GraKa (2 x 6-polig) habe ich bisher auch nicht benutzt, da meine alte mit 'nem ganz normalen 3-poligen auskam.

@Steampunk: Warum pfeifen die Spulen denn nur in den von mir beschriebenen Situationen und sonst nicht? - Gerade fällt mir übrigens ein, dass es beim Einschalten des PCs - wenn er länger aus war, z. B. über nacht - auch ein ähnliches Geräusch gibt. Das verschwindet aber noch etwa zwei, drei Minuten immer von alleine und kommt auch nicht wieder.


----------



## Steampunk (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Das kommt ganz darauf an. In den von Dir beschriebenen Situationen werden CPU und GPU mit anderen Spannungen versorgt, diese Spannungen verursachen dann in den Bauteilen eine Schwingung, die sich als ein Fiepen bemerkbar macht. Aber sogar ich als Kommunikationselektroniker kann mir (zumindest bei PC-Bauteilen) manchmal keinen Reim drauf machen. 
In der Radio- und Fernsehtechnik gibts ebenfalls solche Phänomene, in manchen Fällen haben wir das Geräusch mit Heißkleber oder speziellem Wachs quasi unterdrückt 
Gefährlich ist es nicht, wie gesagt, es ist nur ein physikalisches Geräusch, das hat keine mechanischen Auswirkungen. Jedoch gehe ich davon aus daß es sich bei diesen Bauteilen um qualitativ minderwertige oder "abgenutze" Bauteile handelt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Das Fiepen habe ich seit dem Aufrüsten auch. Ich hatte einen C2D E6700, Geforce 8800 GTX und ein Be Quit mit 420 W. Da war nie ein Fiepen zu hören.

Jetzt habe ich einen C2Q Q9550, GTX 280 und ein Be Quit Dark Power P7 mit 650 W und wenn der PC stark belastet wird, Fiept das Netzteil. War mit dem Ohr im Gehäuse und es ist 100% das NT.

Der Treadersteller hat auch ein Be Quit 650W, ich denke mal das die Serie nicht gerade die beste ist.


----------



## Geroc (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Da hilft viel gerede nicht ich denke die einziege möglich keit ist ein neues netzteil. war es bei mir auch.

und nun bin ich zufrieden ich hab aber gleich ein 750 genommen aber ich denke die gelcihe leistung kann es haben aber probier mal einen anderen hersteller(Bzw. ein anderes modell) aus fals es wirklich an der serie liegt.


----------



## Soulsnap (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Die Bequiet Netzteile sind alle für den Arsch hatte das selbe Problem. Hab mir 3 mal n neues NT besorgt weil ich dachte das jeweilige vorherige reisst den A***** hoch. Die dinger können aber einfach keine Wärme ab.


----------



## LoElle (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Obwohl ich - wie ja schon gesagt - mit be quiet! bisher zufrieden war, hätte ich gar kein Problem, mir ein anderes Netzteil zu kaufen ... aber welches denn? Welche Netzteile haben denn bei denen, die das Problem schon hatten (z. B. Geroc), zum Erfolg geführt?

Freue mich sehr über die schnellen Reaktionen und bin auf einmal wieder zuversichtlich, das Problem zügig zu lösen. Danke!


----------



## Geroc (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



LoElle schrieb:


> Obwohl ich - wie ja schon gesagt - mit be quiet! bisher zufrieden war, hätte ich gar kein Problem, mir ein anderes Netzteil zu kaufen ... aber welches denn? Welche Netzteile haben denn bei denen, die das Problem schon hatten (z. B. Geroc), zum Erfolg geführt?
> 
> Freue mich sehr über die schnellen Reaktionen und bin auf einmal wieder zuversichtlich, das Problem zügig zu lösen. Danke!


 
sag ich dir sobald ich zuhause bin 

progamer irgentwas 750 watt

schön viele anschlüsse auch für die gtx280 also die 8pins und 6 pin


----------



## horst--one (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

möglicherweise können das auch die spannungswandler sein, die die CPU versorgen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Neues Netzteil schön und gut. Aber ich habe gerade erst 122 € für das Be Quit ausgegeben. Ich habe nicht vor, schon wieder Geld auszugeben. 
Ich bin mit Be Quit auch eigentlich zufrieden, das 420 W Netzteil, das auch teilweise schon am Leistungslimit lief, machte eben nicht solche Geräusche.


----------



## Geroc (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

das hier hab ich mir gekauft

http://cgi.ebay.de/750-Watt-Combat-PC-Gamer-Netzteil-135mm-Luefter_W0QQitemZ150308481583QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPC_Netzteile?hash=item150308481583&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1239|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1309


----------



## Steampunk (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Aktiviert in den Spielen mal V-Sync, das limitiert die Spiele zwar auf 60 FPS, aber die Karte zieht dann weniger Strom.


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



Geroc schrieb:


> das hier hab ich mir gekauft
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/750-Watt-Combat-PC-Gamer-Netzteil-135mm-Luefter_W0QQitemZ150308481583QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPC_Netzteile?hash=item150308481583&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1239|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1309



Das ist Murks. Ein gutes 500W ist da besser.


----------



## LoElle (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



horst--one schrieb:


> möglicherweise können das auch die spannungswandler sein, die die CPU versorgen.


 
... die wo genau sitzen und wie genau aussehen? (Tschuldigung, bin technisch nicht besonders versiert.)



riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist Murks. Ein gutes 500W ist da besser.


 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber das nützt mir nix. Welches ist denn gut? Ich brauche ja z. B. zwei PCIe-Stromkabel (6-polig) für die GraKa, so dass vermutlich sowieso nicht jedes Netzteil in Frage kommt.


----------



## Steampunk (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Also ich z.B. hab das hier


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Es gibt bei alternate ein sehr gutes OCZ ModXstream Pro 700 W. hat 2x Pcie und kostet 99€. und 86% Effizienz sollten ausreichend sein.


----------



## Geroc (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

schön wenn es murk ist war aber günstik zu bekommen hatte was ich wollte und ich kann mir kein netzteil für 100 euro leisten


----------



## steinschock (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Das Fiepen kommt ursächlich von der GTX.
Liegt an minderwertigen Bauteilen im NV-Ref.Design.
EVGA hat ab der SSC höherwertige Bauteile da Fiebt nix.

Hab leider "nur" die SC.

Ich schau mal ob ich den Link wieder finde.

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=356623


----------



## Equinox (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



Steampunk schrieb:


> Aktiviert in den Spielen mal V-Sync, das limitiert die Spiele zwar auf 60 FPS, aber die Karte zieht dann weniger Strom.


Das limitiert nicht nur auf 60fps sondern senkt die Framerate allgemein drastisch. 59fps sind dann nicht mehr 59 sondern nur noch 30 fps ohne Tripple Buffer und 45 fps mit Tripple Buffer. Es klingt bei ihm auch nicht nach dem typischen 300+fps Fiepen, das fast jeder hat. Außerdem wäre das wohl keine angemessene Lösung.



LoElle schrieb:


> ... die wo genau sitzen und wie genau aussehen? (Tschuldigung, bin technisch nicht besonders versiert.)


Links neben dem CPU Sockel, also auch links oben im PC direkt unter dem Netzteil. Einfach mal das Gehäuse öffnen ein Blatt Papier zusammen rollen und mit der Rolle am Ohr über die Komponenten gehen. Damit kann man hochfrequente Geräusche genau lokalisieren.  Nicht dass du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufst und dann war's das Board.



steinschock schrieb:


> Das Fiepen kommt ursächlich von der GTX.


Unsinn. Es gibt primär 3 mögliche Teile, die fiepen: Netzteil, Board, Graka. Ohne den PC gesehen zu haben kannst du's nicht 100%ig auf die Grafikkarte schieben, weil es die evtl in den meisten Fällen ist. Das ist nur Spekulation.


----------



## steinschock (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Ist aber immer ne GTX bei. 

hast du den Artikel gelesen ???

Kennst du das Problem oder macht du nur auf schlau ?


----------



## LoElle (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

So, habe mir soeben ein neues Netzteil (Seasonic M12-700) bestellt, da ich bei nochmaligem Rumhorchen in meinem Gehäuse zu der Überzeugung gelangte, dass die Geräusche vom Netzteil kommen. Kam mir mit dem Papier am Ohr zwar wie'n Vollpfosten vor, aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.

Ich werde dann mal berichten, ob's was genützt hat.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Das Pfeifen was du hörst kommt,wie Steinshock schon gesagt hat von der Graka gerade die XFX Karten haben das Problem bei mir Pfeift ne 8800GTS G92 von XFX und die gleiche Karte von ASUS gibt keinen Muck von sich. Meine GTX280 hat das selbe Problem und es liegt nicht am NT.


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



LoElle schrieb:


> So, habe mir soeben ein neues Netzteil (Seasonic M12-700) bestellt, da ich bei nochmaligem Rumhorchen in meinem Gehäuse zu der Überzeugung gelangte, dass die Geräusche vom Netzteil kommen. Kam mir mit dem Papier am Ohr zwar wie'n Vollpfosten vor, aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Ich werde dann mal berichten, ob's was genützt hat.



Das NT in 500W hätte mehr als gereicht und würde die Stromrechnung schonen.


----------



## Equinox (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



LoElle schrieb:


> Kam mir mit dem Papier am Ohr zwar wie'n Vollpfosten vor, aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


Auf die Straße würde ich mich damit auch nicht stellen. 
Aber es ist eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, da man den hochfrequenten Ton sonst unmöglich auf den Punkt genau orten kann.


----------



## LoElle (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das Pfeifen was du hörst kommt,wie Steinshock schon gesagt hat von der Graka gerade die XFX Karten haben das Problem ... es liegt nicht am NT.


 
Hmm ... dann werd' ich in Kürze vermutlich doof aus der Wäsche schauen, wenn ich ein neues Netzteil verbaue und das dann auch wieder Geräusche von sich gibt.
Denn eins zumindest ist offensichtlich: Mag sein, dass die GraKa "schuld" ist am Gefiepe, sie selber fiept aber mit Sicherheit nicht.



riedochs schrieb:


> Das NT in 500W hätte mehr als gereicht und würde die Stromrechnung schonen.


 
Woher zum Geier wisst Ihr sowas? - Wie rechnet man das aus? Und verbraucht ein 700 W NT denn immer 700 W? - Wär ja eigentlich unlogisch, wenn die angeschlossenen Komponenten eine so hohe Leistung gerade nicht brauchen.


----------



## steinschock (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Ein anderes NT kann trodzdem helfen, im verbund mit BQT Pfeift es am häufigsten.

Beim NT kommt es auf den Wirkungsgrad an, ein gutes 700er verbraucht weniger wie ein normales 500er.


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*



LoElle schrieb:


> Woher zum Geier wisst Ihr sowas? - Wie rechnet man das aus? Und verbraucht ein 700 W NT denn immer 700 W? - Wär ja eigentlich unlogisch, wenn die angeschlossenen Komponenten eine so hohe Leistung gerade nicht brauchen.



Erfahrung. Nein das NT zieht nicht immer 700W, aber der Wirkungsgrad ist schlechter wenn des wenig gefordert wird als bei einem kleinen NT.


----------



## steinschock (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Wichtig ist auch das der min. Verbrauch mindestens 20% der Gesamtleistung ausmacht.

Sollten ca. 150W sein, also mehr wie 700W ist nicht zu empfehlen da NTs erst ab 20% Last effektiv Arbeiten.


----------



## LoElle (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Habe gerade das neue Netzteil verbaut. Das Fiepen ist zwar an sich noch da, aber so leise, dass es bei geschlossenem Gehäuse (wie gesagt schallgedämmt) fast nicht mehr hörbar ist bzw. von den - wirklich leisen - Lüftern übertönt wird.
Insofern kann man sagen, dass das Problem an sich nicht am Netzteil gelegen hat, dass aber das Seasonic (wegen der höheren Wattzahl?) damit besser klarkommt. Ob's nun an der GraKa oder 'nem anderen Teil gelegen hat, ist damit aber auch noch nicht raus.
Vielleicht ist ja auch die Aussage von be quiet!, die ich irgendwo im Internet las, dass man bei den GTX 2xx GraKas ein NT ab 850 W braucht, gar nicht so falsch - zumindest wenn man kein Fiepen haben will.
Werde jedenfalls das Seasonic 700 W NT jetzt drin lassen und habe damit ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro mit 650 W zuviel ... eBay ruft ...

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die mir hier mit Ratschlägen und Meinungen weitergeholfen haben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Warum pfeifen nur Netzteile mit soviel Watt? Ich hatte in meiner PC Laufbahn schon einige Netzteile, da pfeifte noch nie eines. Nur halt das aktuelle Be Quit mit 650 W.


----------



## horst--one (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Ich hab das 750W von corsair, da pfeift auch nichts.
Meine Graka pfeift nur en bissel im load aber das stört nich.


----------



## dadxxl9 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Merkwürdiges Fiepen/Pfeifen/Zirpen beim Spielen*

Hallo,
Habe ein SilentEZ  (400Watt) NT und fiebt zum beispiel bei spielen wie Assassin's Creed .
Daher meine frage ist das Fiepen generel schlimm ,hat es auswirkungen auf irgentwelche hadware komponenten??

freue mich auf eine antwort.


----------

